# Is this Specialized Allez a mens bike?



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry for such an odd question. I might be buying this today and want to make sure it is a mens bike. '06 Allez Sport Triple.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

My first bike was the '04 model of this. And I'm a man, or at least I was at the last bathroom break


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

allez are unisex. the dolce would have more of a womans geometry.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh ok, very well. I tought so but wanted to be sure. I'm to go make a deal on it in about an hour. Wish me luck!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If it fits you well, quit asking questions. :wink5:

I snowboarded on a chick board for several seasons. I've gained weight since then, but it was great for me at the time. It wasn't pink, so who was to know?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought it.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

I just did an overhaul on one of these today and it was a guy who rides it, so yes.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

Now raise the saddle, flip the stem and slam it.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

specialized2k10 said:


> Now raise the saddle, flip the stem and slam it.


Ok, educate me. 

The saddle is about where I need it, but what do you mean by flip the stem and slam it?

Are you saying that the stem is in upside down?


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Ok, educate me.
> 
> The saddle is about where I need it, but what do you mean by flip the stem and slam it?
> 
> Are you saying that the stem is in upside down?


Read this... Should answer all your questions. 

http://www.trekdistrict.com/forum/index.php?topic=95.0

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stem_(bicycle_part)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Ok, educate me.
> 
> The saddle is about where I need it, but what do you mean by flip the stem and slam it?
> 
> Are you saying that the stem is in upside down?


Some folks are under the mistaken impression that aesthetics trump proper bike fit (or, aesthetics _is_ proper bike fit), so emulating a pro's set up (running a negative angled stem/ no spacers, maxing out saddle to bar drop) is mandatory.

Hopefully your new (to you) bike is _sized_ correctly, so consider opting for a standard fitting from a reputable LBS. Unless the current fit is near perfect for you, it'll be an investment in your road riding future.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh ok, I understand now. So what advantages does this have? I'm guessing it levels your bars?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

SLAM THAT STEM

For most people who are riding correctly-sized bikes, it's counterproductive.

There's a huge advantage to having the handlebars in the right place for your particular body, however.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Slammed stems do look good!

So to slam mine I would need a thinner top cap?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I feel like you're getting the wrong takeaway here.

Your bike will probably hurt you to ride if you slam the stem.

But yeah, you'd probably want a slimmer top cap to really commit to it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> *Slammed stems do look good!*
> 
> So to slam mine I would need a thinner top cap?


If you plan on taking pics of your bike or just stand around ogling it, that might matter, but if you plan on actually riding it, unless your anatomy (fitness/ flexibility) can handle the substantial drop, it's likely to harm more than help.

To answer your question, since the top cap is above the stem, its thickness doesn't matter. You'd want a shorter conical spacer below the stem, with no spacers.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I actually got more comfortable after slamming the stem on my bike. This was after working on flexibility of course. Also my arms are a bit disproportionaly long compared to my body. That whole 'your arms fingertip to fingertip is equal to your height' rule does not apply to me. 6'2" wingspan, 5'10" height.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Guod said:


> *I actually got more comfortable after slamming the stem on my bike. *This was after working on flexibility of course. Also my arms are a bit disproportionaly long compared to my body. That whole 'your arms fingertip to fingertip is equal to your height' rule does not apply to me. 6'2" wingspan, 5'10" height.


And you're not the first. As I always say, bike fit is more gray than black and white, so YMMV.

That said, IME yours is not representative of 'the masses' and is likely attributed to:
1) Your anatomy
2) Working on flexibility
3) Your preferences for hand placement/ setup

Generally speaking (again, IME) most riders tolerate a drop of about 5-6cm's. This allows a comfortable position on the tops/ hoods/ bends (where hand placement is most common) with occasional use of the drops.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have some issues with this bike. First of all it only has 1 bottle cage, this is way bad. Also there is no road grime and you don't sound very exhausted either.. just say'n. 

You need to enter the ninja and come back with a ride report.

We are waiting.. .


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

So when you slam the stem, what do you do with all of the steering tube that will be sticking up?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

_I don't slam the stem on any of my bikes. You may cut off the extra steer tube. I'm sure parktool.com will tell you how to do it correctly._


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> So when you slam the stem, what do you do with all of the steering tube that will be sticking up?


Judging from the pics of your bike, if you slammed the stem there wouldn't be a lot of steerer above it, so (for resale purposes) I'd advise you to not cut the steerer and put spacers atop the stem.

I'm not promoting you do so, but I think you'd gain more (drop) by simply flipping your stem down and leaving the spacer set up as is.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yea, I'm not cutting my steering tube nor slamming my stem. I may flip my stem and see how I like it since it's an easy enough fix should I do not. 

I'm actually thinking about a shorter stem to pull my bars in closer to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Yea, I'm not cutting my steering tube nor slamming my stem. I may flip my stem and see how I like it since it's an easy enough fix should I do not.
> 
> *I'm actually thinking about a shorter stem* to pull my bars in closer to me.


If you haven't yet had one, consider getting a standard bike fit. FWIW, judging from your pics, the bike is on the large side for you. Granted, I'm basing that on little more than saddle height, but a fitting will sort out reach/ drop issues (among others).


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> If you haven't yet had one, consider getting a standard bike fit. FWIW, judging from your pics, the bike is on the large side for you. Granted, I'm basing that on little more than saddle height, but a fitting will sort out reach/ drop issues (among others).


Yes you are correct. The bike is a big on the big side. It's a 56.5cm. I'm 5'8" ish, but have a long torso. 

But with that said, I got a sweethear of a deal on the bike so I'm going to make it work. And it's not so big that I can't ride it comfortably.

Now about a fitting, I know I should have done so before buying a bike but, now that I own it, could I still do this with the current bike?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Shepard098 said:


> I m really interested to see the name of the forum. !!
> Very nice Posts..


I'm really interested to read your nonsensical post. Thanks for wasting my time!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Yes you are correct. The bike is a big on the big side. It's a 56.5cm. I'm 5'8" ish, but have a long torso.
> 
> But with that said, I got a sweethear of a deal on the bike so I'm going to make it work. And it's not so big that I can't ride it comfortably.
> 
> *Now about a fitting, I know I should have done so before buying a bike but, now that I own it, could I still do this with the current bike?*


Of course you can. As you say, the bike is sized large for you, but (again, judging from saddle height) sizing isn't so far off that you can't get a decent fit. It'll just mean that compromises will likely have to be made that wouldn't (or would be smaller) if the bike were sized better.

On the plus side, if you're longer torso'd a slightly longer effective top tube should be of some benefit. 

Your fit will evolve as you build saddle time and fitness improves, so you don't need to opt for a pro fitting. Just a standard fitting ($50-$75, depending on locale) should suffice for the time being.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Shepard098 said:


> I m really interested to see the name of the forum. !!
> Very nice Posts..


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Flipped through stem. Looks much better. I'll know in a day or two how it rides.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, flipped it.

May be making small adjustments like turning the bars up just slightly. I think I'm going to like how flat the bars are laying.


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol I was joking when I said to slam and flip. I guess I created a monster. Don't let the non slammed stem haters stop you. Keep on slammin'


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

specialized2k10 said:


> Lol I was joking when I said to slam and flip. I guess I created a monster. Don't let the non slammed stem haters stop you. Keep on slammin'


It's all good. I like the way my bars aren't sticking up like a comfort bikes.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Flipped!

Before









After









Not a huge difference but some.


----------

